# please help with decryption



## kobus0077 (Dec 29, 2018)

to whom it may concern

i am in a crisis.... i encrypted folders on my external hd.... now 2 years later after a few new computers i need to access those files... i cant decrypt them... i forgot the password. also i had to external at 2 computer shops but no success. the file were encrypted by the windows 7 or 8 (cant remeber) software... please help,,, i cant decrypt it and i need those files...

thanks 
cant wait for your reply


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry but as per the site rules we don't assist with password issues because we can't determine the actual situation or intent.

Since there's nothing we can do I'm closing this thread.


----------

